# New Holland Workmaster 60



## Taylor.Jackson (Sep 30, 2016)

Will be looking to replace my small utility tractor soon, and am looking at the New Holland Workmaster 60. It will be replacing an older MF. I was wondering if any of you have one and what your experience has been. The main reason I am looking at the new holland is that they make a power reverser in a 2wd. JD only has the reverser on there MFWD tractors. I am a little concerned with the size of the new holland engine. i know most people say " go with the best dealer", and to that I would say I like both the JD, and the New holland dealers. My big tractor is a JD so that does kind of make me want to look at them, but I really don't think I will want the MFWD. And after having the reverser on the big tractor I keep reaching for it on the old MF, but it still isnt there. Also, this tractor will be used for a very broad range of tasks. from raking and tedding to bush hogging fence lines and trails to breaking ground at our hunting property.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Taylor.Jackson said:


> Will be looking to replace my small utility tractor soon, and am looking at the New Holland Workmaster 60. It will be replacing an older MF. I was wondering if any of you have one and what your experience has been. The main reason I am looking at the new holland is that they make a power reverser in a 2wd. JD only has the reverser on there MFWD tractors. I am a little concerned with the size of the new holland engine. i know most people say " go with the best dealer", and to that I would say I like both the JD, and the New holland dealers. My big tractor is a JD so that does kind of make me want to look at them, but I really don't think I will want the MFWD. And after having the reverser on the big tractor I keep reaching for it on the old MF, but it still isnt there. Also, this tractor will be used for a very broad range of tasks. from raking and tedding to bush hogging fence lines and trails to breaking ground at our hunting property.


I have a JD5075M 2wd with 15-38 rears and loader. Heck of a chore tractor, very nimble. Handles 4 x 5s with ease. 60hp pto. Handles 10 foot heavy duty bushhog with ease in pastures or clippling hay fields. Has the 16 spd power reverser trans, still available per build you own.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I agree with your wanting a reverser. It's a must-have option. Too handy to live without.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Have a 2010 workmaster 75 2wd no loader. It is a very basic tractor. I think they redisgned them so not sure how similar they are. The wiring of tractor is not the best and I am now fighting a wiring issue. But it has the fpt 3.2 and it makes good power. That tractor had good pto power, it has the same pto power as a kubota m8540 we have. I pull a heavy duty 15 foot modern ag raptor batwing more than I should with it. We bought it for what it is, a very basic no frills tractor. At 300 hrs the clutch broke apart and failed, at first we thought someone shot it with a rifle as there was a hole in the clutch housing. We siliconed over the hole and about 100 hrs later the clutch gernaded. Was it part of the clutch that windowed the small hole in clutch housing or....
Either way installed new clutch and have added another 4500hrs. It was cheap, paid 16k new. The three point arms on the 2010 model we have are the most fustrating there are. Odd geometry and in general just awkward. Cannot use a post hole digger on it as it will not lift it high enough to noy drag the auger.

I am pretty sure they changed some of these things like the 3 point and i believe the rear axle is a little different.

The brakes also leave alot to be desired.
Be honest ours is a POS That we regret buying but it runs and serves a purpose and it was cheap.

Ours does not have a shuttle shift and not sure if it even offered on them. Also not sure why but driving in low range 4th gear has always produced a high pitched whine while pulling that will drive you batshit crazy. Ours has a good road speed i would say 20-21mph.

Fuel lines are think were originally plastic and have long been replaced. Needless to say when we bought it the dealer said its like a modern ford 5000. It is not built as good as a ford5000. Everything on it is cheaply made or poorly designed. Also has no cupholder.
But we have put many hours on it and it is still around. Just what it was bought for a cheap throw down tractor.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I borrowed one off a neighbour last year, didn't seem too terrible in the short time I ran it. Now that I've got the Kubota though, I can honestly say I like it better than the NH.


----------

